# الان نوفر لكم هالأكواب للبيع الفوري 24-105 mm مع غطاء خاص



## مسوقة26 (3 فبراير 2012)

*اللهم اغنني بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمن سواك*​​


محل همسه غلا 
باسواق الروزنه النسائيه
مخرج 24 
الدور الثاني محل رقم 40
زوروني تجدون مايسركم 
كل بضاعتي المعروضه بمتجري ومواضيعي 
متوفره بمحلي​​



للطلب ارسال رساله برقمي 0543802699​​



إن كنت من محبين كاميرات كانون بإمكانك شراء كوب كانون الخاص على شكل عدسة 24-105 mm و تتمتع بالتميز مصنوعه من الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ من الداخل ..




​​

ولو كان عندك أصدقاء من مهوسين و عشاق كانون و عالم الكاميرات فهذي فرصتك تقدم لهم هالكوب هدية ولأي مناسبه بتكون هديه غير لك ولاصدقائك ...



​​




وقصة هالأكواب : >>> راعي طويلة



​​


في كندا كان فيه حفل حضروه المصورين لتغطيته فقامت شركه كانون بتصنيع الاكواب
(إصدار خاص) لهالمناسبة و أعطت لكل مصور كوب هدية منها ..
جا واحد من هالمصورين و نزل هالخبر بالمدونة حقته و قال أن كانون وزعت عليهم هالأكواب
و صوره و عالم التصوير كلهم استلجوا يبون يحصلون على هالأكواب 
جت شركة كانون بعدد محدود من الأكواب و لمدة محدودة قدمت هالكوب هدية لأي شخص يشتري من موقعهم ب 400 دولار فما فوق .. 
و نيكون بعد سوت نفس هالحركة بموقعها فترة 
و بعدها أنقطع العرض .. و الكل صار يتمنى يحصل على هالكوب لندرته و أرتباطه بعشقه لكانون​​





​​





​​





الان نوفر لكم هالأكواب للبيع الفوري 24-105 mm مع غطاء خاص​​


- 
شكل الكوب فخم وملفت للانظاارررررررر



​​


- تقدرون تستخدمونه للمشروبات الباردة و الحارة أو الآيس كريم 
و بالنسبة للحرارة يحفظها تقريبا مدة ساعة إلى ساعة ونص 
عاد بهالاجواء الباريسية الي عندنا يحفظ الحرارة سنة قدام​​



الأسعار : الحبه ب60 تقليد طبق الاصل لكوب كانون باسم كانوم​​

للطلب 0543802699​​

نوصيل بمندوب او تسليم من محل همسه غلا بسوق الروزنه النسائي مخرج 24​​


يوجد رومنسيات مضيات كماليات بمتجري​​











​​


متوفره هالشكلين الابيض كبير بفتحه شرب ب70
الاسود ب60​​


خاتم اف سان لوران




​​

وهذي من تصويري


​​



​​



​​

وهذي من تصوير احد الاخوات التاجرات ومتوفره نفس الالوان


​​



​​

السعر ب30​​

للطلب 0543802699
الرياض
*والسعر ب36للدرزن والحبه ب5**الدرزن 12 حبه*
وللكرتون 25 درزن
ب700 ريال​​



*منطاد الحب*​​


*كما يحب ان يسمى*​​



*رووووعه الشكل مع هالجواء الحلوه بالرياض*​​



*يعطي منظر رائع وخلاب *
*بالاخص بالمساء *
*بديل الالعاب الناريه*​​



*يمكن ان يرتفع 200 متر*​​





*مده الاشتعال 10-15 دقيقه*​​





*

*​​








*للإستعمال الخارجي فقط*​​










*عدم استخدامه في الرياح*​​








*عدم استخدامه في الاماكن المزدحمه بالمنازل والاشجار المرتفعة*​​









*اذا انخمدت النار وقت طيران البالون خلال المدة المحدده سوف تنزل للارض*​​


*هذا مقطع لتركيه وطيرانه*​​













*<EMBED height=350 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=425 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/fLdnuti-1lQ wmode="transparent">*​​*</EMBED>*




*<EMBED height=350 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=425 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/JKCyH08j8AE wmode="transparent">*​​*</EMBED>*






*ممكن كتابة اي شيء ع البالون وتكون مفاجأه ممكن اي شخص يعملها لاحد يعزه ومقرب اليه*​​










*متوفر بعدة ألوان*​​









*أزرق*
*وردي*​​





*برتقالي*​​











للطلب ارسال رساله برقمي 0543802699​​



إن كنت من محبين كاميرات كانون بإمكانك شراء كوب كانون الخاص على شكل عدسة 24-105 mm و تتمتع بالتميز مصنوعه من الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ من الداخل ..



​​

ولو كان عندك أصدقاء من مهوسين و عشاق كانون و عالم الكاميرات فهذي فرصتك تقدم لهم هالكوب هدية ولأي مناسبه بتكون هديه غير لك ولاصدقائك ...



​​




وقصة هالأكواب : >>> راعي طويلة



​​


في كندا كان فيه حفل حضروه المصورين لتغطيته فقامت شركه كانون بتصنيع الاكواب
(إصدار خاص) لهالمناسبة و أعطت لكل مصور كوب هدية منها ..
جا واحد من هالمصورين و نزل هالخبر بالمدونة حقته و قال أن كانون وزعت عليهم هالأكواب
و صوره و عالم التصوير كلهم استلجوا يبون يحصلون على هالأكواب 
جت شركة كانون بعدد محدود من الأكواب و لمدة محدودة قدمت هالكوب هدية لأي شخص يشتري من موقعهم ب 400 دولار فما فوق .. 
و نيكون بعد سوت نفس هالحركة بموقعها فترة 
و بعدها أنقطع العرض .. و الكل صار يتمنى يحصل على هالكوب لندرته و أرتباطه بعشقه لكانون​​





​​





​​






​​


الان نوفر لكم هالأكواب للبيع الفوري 24-105 mm مع غطاء خاص​​


- 
شكل الكوب فخم وملفت للانظاارررررررر



​​


- تقدرون تستخدمونه للمشروبات الباردة و الحارة أو الآيس كريم 
و بالنسبة للحرارة يحفظها تقريبا مدة ساعة إلى ساعة ونص 
عاد بهالاجواء الباريسية الي عندنا يحفظ الحرارة سنة قدام​​



الأسعار : الحبه ب60 تقليد طبق الاصل لكوب كانون​​

للطلب 0543802699​​

نوصيل بمندوب او تسليم من محل همسه غلا بسوق الروزنه النسائي مخرج 24​​


يوجد رومنسيات مضيات كماليات بمتجري​​

...
ابجورة البحر




​​





*ابجورة البحر** تقوم بدور البروجكتر في صنع امواج زرقاء متحركه بهدوء وشاعريه ع سقف المكان ..*
*هذه الاضاءه الزرقاء الشاعريه المتحركه تغطي كامل سقف المكان لتعطي جو رائع جدا وبالون الازرق *
*الي يساعد على الاسترخاء ويجلب الهدوء*
*تعمل بالكهرباء والبطاريه *
*ومدمج بها سماعه ...يمكن توصيلها بالاب توب او ام بي ثري لتستمتعي بصوت امواج البحر واصوات الطيور*
*واي صوت تحبوه*
*هذا مقطع فيديو على اليوتيوب للابجورة*​​*


</EMBED><EMBED height=350 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=425 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/lhYY0VAhiKw wmode="transparent"></EMBED>وهذا مقطع ثاني




</EMBED>
<EMBED height=350 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=425 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/OuPm-SikcuU wmode="transparent"></EMBED><EMBED height=350 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=425 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/zx95xa2axPg wmode="transparent"></EMBED>هذا مقطع فيديو على اليوتيوب للابجورة ريقة تشغيلها


</B></EMBED><EMBED height=350 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=425 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/aWvxhUKBprM wmode="transparent">
</EMBED>ب70
............................
ابجوره ستار بيوتي














الابجورة المشعه الرومانسيه أبجورة ثلاثية الابعاد ملونه تطلع شكل قلوب عالجدران ومنها شفايف تتحكمي بطريقة العرض والالوان تجي معها ديزان اضافي تقدري تغيري شكل القلوب وتصير لك مثل ابجورة ستار ماستر نجوم وكمان عبارات رائعه حياتي عمري روحي فديتك الابجوره بالكهرباء​



لعاشقات الرومنسيه.. والاجواء الخياليه ..لذكريات لاتنسى..لك انتي ولزوجك




و لاولادك احساسهم بالمتعه والتغير في غرفهم الخاصه بهم ..​

*


----------



## جنان الخلد (5 فبراير 2012)

*رد: الان نوفر لكم هالأكواب للبيع الفوري 24-105 mm مع غطاء خاص*

بالتوفيق يارب ..


----------

